
Linus Torvalds: 'I'll never be cuddly but I can be more polite' - hacknat
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45664640
======
hacknat
I do think it has become unfortunate that the choices in a lot of online
communities is either "PC police" or "White nationalism". I know people will
be quick to proclaim that this is a false choice, but I think Linus correctly
identifies that the nuance is lost in most of these online communities and
that defending language without any CoC has largely come to be defined with
the anti-PC people who seem to see a liberal agenda around every corner.

All sense of moderation has left our discourse (not just in tech), but I do
think the right choice is to identify with the PC police types (as Linus seems
to be indicating) and to try to be kind and corrective whenever the more
ardent members of that group start to lose all sense of proportion.

Here's hoping we can all come back to some sense of moderation one day. Linus
definitely crossed the line a few times, but overall it never seemed personal,
at least to me, but always about the tech.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18083859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18083859)

